# Looking For Tips to Give a Woman a Screaming Orgasm



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all, I want one and want to tell my husband how to give me one. 

I keep thinking I'll buy the book, "She Comes First," and give it to my husband, but I've bought other sex books with tips and asked him to read and he won't, so I think I just have to tell him, which I will any night now. After reading lots here over the last few weeks, I am slowly losing my shyness and feeling more bold about asking him to try new ways to use his fingers and mouth on me. I don't think he takes me seriously, though, and must think he's a fabulous lover that doesn't need any advice.

On Sat. night, he was using his fingers on my clitoris, which he rubs with a vengeance, which is really too forceful and hard, and asked him to trace letters, like an S and small n. I think he thought that must be ridiculous. He did each letter once, although I couldn't recognize any letters, then reverted back to the aggressive rubbing.

I know I need to have a more direct conversation with him and ask him to try new techniques so that I can have a more fulfilling sex life. I know I'd look forward and want sex more if I enjoyed it more.

And although I'm looking for tips for oral sex, the G-spot orgasm is elusive to me, even with the use of a G-spot vibrator. I'm not looking for a mind-blowing vaginal orgasm - any kind of vaginal orgasm would be a good place to start there, but I'm mainly asking about a clitoral orgasm, since I know I can do that.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I can only advise from a mans point of view. 
Manual stimulation directly does work. But it's not something that produces screaming orgasms. This is reserved for oral stimulation. Is he happy to do this? 
There are two situations that have my DW screaming into a pillow (she even has a small pillow just for this purpose) 
1. Using a large glass dildo thrusting in and out whilst using my tongue directly on her clit. 
2. On her hands and knees again using my tongue directly against her clit but from behind. This maybe little 'out there' as my nose is directly in her anus area. 
But, it works for us. She either needs her pillow close by or we have to be in an empty home. 

If your secure enough to try this then why not ask.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Women scream during orgasms?

Some TAM women have taught me that a "screaming orgasm" is a myth that women perpetuate for the sake of making men feel better, and is really just about acting like you're much more turned on than you really are.

Perhaps you're chasing a unicorn?


----------



## mochamom (Nov 28, 2012)

No acting here... there are times when I have to beg him to stop, because it is soooo sensitive...


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Your not going to overcome this problem until you can rid yourself of the shyness and speak in clear language with him to tell him what you want. If you think you cannot get it out in person, try writing a letter.

If you've set the precedent that everything he has been doing has been fine by you, he has no reason NOT to believe he's got excellent bedroom skills. Hinting about trying new things isn't going to be enough to wake him up. Be prepared that he may even be upset that you've let him continue on for so long thinking he knew what you liked. He may be a bit miffed that you've waited so long to tell him.

I truly believe that most men truly want to satisfy their partners. It is your responsibility to teach him how to do that. You shouldn't expect him to come to bed just knowing what is going to work for you. No matter how much experience he's had prior to you, each woman is so different. Techniques he learned may not work on you. Similarly, any knowledge gained from a how-to book may prove just as useless.

Your pleasure is your responsibility. Begin by learning your own body. Then you must teach him what you have learned. He can help you come up with new ways to get there, but only after you and he have mastered the basics of what definitely works for you vs. what doesn't. Have him watch you masturbate. That is the easiest way to have him understand what works for you. Until I did that in front of my H, he had no idea that I needed constant, repetitive movement to O. He was taking his tips from porn, sadly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

IG,
As a man, I have found the key to giving my wife screaming orgasms is to love what I am doing. I think that sometimes guys can see doing things to their wives as a chore. Rub, rub, lick, lick.....now let me stick it in. 
When I give my wife oral, I make it into a feast. I love giving her oral almost as much as she likes receiving it. I take my time. The reason I do is because I want to savor every moment. I want to see how her body responds when my tongue touches her clit and when I gently nibble on the folds of her labia. I love it when she grabs my head and runs her fingers through my hair as I am engulfing every inch of her. Soft and slow that builds up to a huge finish. I could easily spend 30-45 minutes down there. The entire time, I am enjoying myself immensely. Your husband is going to have to learn to see your pleasure as his pleasure.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

For my partner it's more about stimulating her all over before diving for the clitoris. Kissing and touching all those sensitive areas for an extended period of time before moving on to her clitoris is what works for her. And even then not treating it like a sprint. Build her up...tease her...touch her some more...then build her up a little more and so on...


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

My wife seems to like it when I use a bit of suction as she is about to climax...pulling her clit and part of her labia into my mouth and run my tongue all around it in a swirling and back and forth motion...maintaining the suction, all the while my figures are partially inserted, softly pressing and moving back and forth on her g-spot.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Oldmatelot...thanks to last night my marriage is back on track....for now...so tonight OR tomorrow
night I will try licking her clit with her on her hands and knees....should be a hoot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Order a rabbit vibrator (you can even do so on Amazon if you're shy of adult toy sites) and have him go down on you while both parts of the toy do its thing. You'll cum in seconds. And if he's lousy in bed, you won't need him once you have the rabbit.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

We were just fooling around and I was rubbing my clit while he watched, then he put his fingers inside me with firm pressure on my g spot, the ensuing orgasm was extremely intense. I don't usually get a lot out of g spot stimulation but this combined effort really worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> Hello all, I want one and want to tell my husband how to give me one.
> 
> I keep thinking I'll buy the book, "She Comes First," and give it to my husband, but I've bought other sex books with tips and asked him to read and he won't, so I think I just have to tell him, which I will any night now. After reading lots here over the last few weeks, I am slowly losing my shyness and feeling more bold about asking him to try new ways to use his fingers and mouth on me. I don't think he takes me seriously, though, and must think he's a fabulous lover that doesn't need any advice.
> 
> ...


So, your G-Spot is actually part of your clitoris - it's just stimulated on its back side from the inside of your vagina. Your clitoris is HUGE. It extends from the head that we all know and love, all the way down your vulva, slightly curved around the outside of your vagina, and ends near the anus. 

Many women, I believe in the ball park of 70%, are unable to orgasm from G-spot stim, alone. Most need some sort of external clitoral stimulation.

MAKE your husband read she comes first. It is a book on cunnilingus. THAT'S ALL. My wife thought my skills in that department were lacking. Well, NO MORE! Trust me, it's the best thing you can have your husband do for you if you really want to have an orgasm from oral.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks all and thanks daneosaurus for your endorsement of that book and admitting that your oral skills were lacking but that this booked helped. I CAN get an orgasm from oral, but it's so boring and frustrating by the time I do orgasm. He's too fast, rough, wrong place. I'll get that book. Thanks so much.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Manual stimulation directly does work. But it's not something that produces screaming orgasms. This is reserved for oral stimulation. Is he happy to do this?


Not so in my experience. Quite the opposite. Oral stimulation will produce a "nice orgasm", and if she's a "screamer", sure, she'll make some noise. But in order to give a woman a true close the windows, hope the neighbors don't hear type screaming orgasm, you have a much greater chance of doing so via manual stimulation and a vaginal orgasm.

Right about the time she's saying "no, stop, no" is about the time to "throw on the gas", don't give up, and push her over the edge into the orgasm she's almost afraid to have.

When they're screaming, taking skin off your back, have uncontrollable body movements, and they're speaking in a language you've never heard before, you're there. I've never seen a woman get very close to that via oral stimulation.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

If you want your woman to scream during orgasm, do her from behind and just as she's coming have your best friend jump out of the closet and yell "BOO!"

I bet that would do it


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife directs me and my hand... has hold of my hand and I follow it in both speed and pressure..., but it's my fingers.. 

Since she finally decided to stop repressing herself sexually, she's learning what works best and directs my movements until I know them well. She has NEVER said anything out loud before during orgasm... She did this time and it was so intense it got choked off - too intense to vocalize... 

If your H won't let you do this, or doesn't want to, he's an idiot. That's all I can say. Because it's one of the best thrills he can get doing you.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks, all. I just have to remember that if he said to me, "do this... or do that...or try this..." I would not be offended. And I'm going to buy that book.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> Hello all, I want one and want to tell my husband how to give me one.
> 
> I keep thinking I'll buy the book, "She Comes First," and give it to my husband, but I've bought other sex books with tips and asked him to read and he won't, so I think I just have to tell him, which I will any night now. After reading lots here over the last few weeks, I am slowly losing my shyness and feeling more bold about asking him to try new ways to use his fingers and mouth on me. I don't think he takes me seriously, though, and must think he's a fabulous lover that doesn't need any advice.
> 
> ...


I am afraid individual variations make a single answer impossible....

On 2 occasions, my wife has fainted from the intensity of PIV orgasms....(applause applause). Is that mind blowing enough?

Don't ask me why those two instances were different from several thousand similar orgasms.....(yes we used to have LOTS of sex)...sadly no longer....

Good luck...:smthumbup:


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

from your brief descriptions IslandGirl3 it sounds as if you are in the classic situation of the one partner not aware of what really arouses the other partner. It can be relatively easy for us men to get up, get about the "business' and have a climax and be done with intimacy for the moment leaving the woman back at the starting block. 
Also sounds like your guy is of the school, "if a little rub is good, a lot of rub must be better" and he applies quantity over quality.
Finally, he sounds like many of us males who have no time for reading some "manual" just like the guy who is driving around lost would rather blunder along for miles than stop and ask for directions.
And you sound like a woman who wants her man to deeply intense arousal where you just can't take it for another second yet want it to continue until you explode in a glorious climax. The kind where the woman buries her face in the pillow to muffle her shrieks and screams. That experience usually is best done with the slow build.
Perhaps you can bring you husband along this path in bits and pieces. For instance, get a timer (one of those little hour glass egg timers is good for this) and for, say 2 minutes, ask your hubby to explore your body with a single finger. Or turn it into a game - challenge him to make you squirm during the time limit using a single finger or his tongue or an ostrich feather. And he finds a sensitive spot, the next round he has to find a new spot. You get the idea. Build from there, increasing the time for him to explore and adding more fingers to the exploration. 
And of course your reciprocate doing things you know he loves and craves.
Good luck.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it's true that every woman is different in how she likes to be stimulated. This is really important for men to know, because otherwise they end up doing the same thing that worked for their previous partner, and doesn't work for the present one. Men really need to get this, otherwise they'll think it's the woman and not them..you know?

For instance, I like to have my clit pressed fairly hard, apparently from my experience it doesn't seem I'm very common. Most of the lovers I'v had press so lightly either with their tongues or fingers, I can hardly feel it, maybe they think it's more delicate than it really is, I have no clue. Your hubby needs some education on the subject, not so much you.

As for the screaming orgasms, they won't always happen, sometimes it's stronger than others, really depends on the mood, the foreplay, the length of time between having sex etc. I noticed as I get older that they are definately stronger, but I am also more comfortable and free about the whole experience, so I feel ok with just expressing the way it feels.'

I bought this book on orgasms once, it was really helpful. One of the things it mentioned was to breath when you're about to orgasm, we sometimes hold our breath, and it can dull it. There's great info in it. I lent it to a friend of mine, and she never gave it back to me...hmmmm


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing it. I will going to try this one..


----------



## Live2010 (Feb 28, 2010)

As


----------



## Live2010 (Feb 28, 2010)

C


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks maneo for that pretty insightful response and thanks workingtogether. I think it's just weird telling a guy who's been been doing oral sex on you for almost 30 years that you'd like it different/better but I will. I'm going to try to remember what someone else here said (or another post) that he thinks that women who say want they want sexually are sexy. I'll see how it goes. The potential upside seems so amazing. Thanks all so much. I guess I'm not really looking for that screaming orgasm, I looking for the one that makes me feel good the entire time and not filled mostly with frustration wishing that it felt better.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Women scream during orgasms?
> 
> Some TAM women have taught me that a "screaming orgasm" is a myth that women perpetuate for the sake of making men feel better, and is really just about acting like you're much more turned on than you really are.
> 
> Perhaps you're chasing a unicorn?


I've never read a woman saying this. If a woman feels this way she need to just speak for herself.

Yes there are screaming orgasm. I used to have them several times a week until my husband decided that sex is not a part of our life.

For me orgams go from 'nice' to screaming and everything inbetween.

Act? what would a woman act to pretend enjoying sex. Really? Geez.. 

Now I can say that some men have no clue how to give a woman pleasure and are even annoyed when a woman makes suggestions of what would work better. Wonder if that's the problem as in the OP's case. 

My son's father was like that... if he did not think of it he did not want to hear about it. No fun at all.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

The screamers usually happen for us when we make it a team effort. I stimulate her g spot while she works her clit. Badaboom!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A screaming orgasm? As in... a SCREAMING orgasm?

Easy, hire a horse


----------



## ReallyRandy (Nov 13, 2012)

Different approaches work for different people. I think the most intense orgasms for my wife is when she is tied and bound to the bed. A gag and blindfold helps with the intensity. Have your husband bind you to the bed in whatever way possible. I suggest using old hose, rope, silk ties or trousers. Have him take his time and tease you on the way with oral and his hands. Then have him take a Hitachi Majic wand to your body moving slowly to the clitoris . When you start to come he must not stop but instead persist in giving you multiple orgasms. I gain such satisfaction in seeing my wife writher in pleasure and her sounds and convulsions are such a turn on for me that our following sex is really great. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## cub!chy (May 7, 2012)

You are entitled to the screaming orgasm, why not, you deserve it, but only if you communicate it. I had been with maybe 10 girls before my wife and I quickly learned that I knew nothing. The male perspective on love making is a fallacy, so after she communicated to me, it took me an awhile to get it, but I got it. First, he will not know how to do it, if you don’t know what you want, you can’t teach him. The first step is to sit down with him and have a heart to heart and let him know gently that he sucks as others have noted. Then masturbate in front of him and show him exactly what you want and how to touch you. He will love it and get a visual, men need this, and we don’t have vaginas or citreous. Now for the screaming orgasm, here is my wife’s version, it could work for you. Start with a very sensual massage, running fingers on your back, barley touching your skin and kissing the back and front areas, no genetilia. Then on the hair, legs and slowly, when she begins to moan or ask for it begin touching the breasts and vaginal area, but outside. Do this for a while and then kiss her but cheeks and slowly begin kissing the virginal area and finally gently licking the surface of vagina, and then move up the body, breasts, neck and then back down. Usually at this point she wants me bad, but the male doesn’t relent, hold her back and begin licking the clit and up down vagina. Depending on mood and I will lick outer part of anus, she loves it and then go even slower on her clit. My wife will close her legs when she is ready to cum and squeeze, so I will lick or using finger slide up and down her clit gently depending on mood and then for the ultimate orgasm, I will go under pillow without her knowing and put lube on my middle finger on other hand. I will then slide the middle finger under her huge ass, (love it) and slide it into her anus, she will go nuts, crazy and begin talking dirty and out of control, she can wake the kids this way. She will beg me not to stop and if I slow down, I can drag this out for another few minutes, I then slowly move my middle finger slowly side to side and then apply a little more pressure on her clit; she explodes with your screaming orgasm. It can be done, I ask her to rate all her orgasms so that I know what she likes, the highest I ever got was a 12. Anything above 10 is screaming and with anal stimulation it’s always 10-12, only got to 12 once so far. Communicate to him and get on ratting system, I love to know how satisfied my wife is.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Islandgirl, remember it's not going to change over night, a slow process, but as long as it gets better. Men are pretty sensitive in terms of their performance, he may be a bit hurt that he's been doing it all wrong for 30 years (yikes). Have a few glasses of wine beforehand maybe....lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

While you're having sex, throw her out of the airplane.


----------



## eddy.mitchell (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you tried facesitting? this is probably a good way for you to stay in control on the pressure and the zones you want to get stimulated.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

This thread is driving me wild reminding me if all the fun I am missing out on. The good ole days - dont even know what my wife's vagina even looks like anymore. I may as well chop off my unit it is just a waste of space. Anyway, what I would give for a wife like this - who actually wants sex and stimulation - so jealous...

Anyway the thought I had would be to just show him - by that I mean masturbate for him so he can see what you do. I used to go down in my wife and she would become so irritated that I couldn't find the right spot - she'd say lower, I'd go lower, then tell me too far. I'd come up a tad and still was in the wrong place. She'd huff and sign and make me feel like a douche bag and eventually just say forget it you are in the side what's wrong with you? What I would wish for is her to l with wack off for me, or patiently hold my fingers but she was so impatient and like her mother would then make me feel stupid. So I guess, show him and be patient with him. It is easy for guys to feel like losers if you are not patient and take it all less seriously - good luck to you and your clitoris!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Women scream during orgasms?
> 
> Some TAM women have taught me that a "screaming orgasm" is a myth that women perpetuate for the sake of making men feel better, and is really just about acting like you're much more turned on than you really are.
> 
> Perhaps you're chasing a unicorn?


No, it's not a myth; it is a real thing. It's not likely to happen every time, but the right combination of factors (which is different for all people) will make it possible. You gotta let your inhibitions down and up the emotional intensity in addition to whatever gets you going physically.

Dam.n, I miss sex. 

Enjoy chasing that rocking orgasm, OP. How you get there is half the fun!


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Tell him to become a 6'4 multimillionaire male model narcissist with an 8" cawk and type A personality that is also into BDSM.

Problem solved.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Screaming Orgasm*

1 ounce vodka
1 ounce Amaretto
1 ounce Kahlua
1 ounce Amarula cream liqueur
1 ounce milk
1 ounce cream

Directions:

Blend all the ingredients with crushed ice.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buy yourself Hitachi Magic Wand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> *Screaming Orgasm*
> 
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce Amaretto
> ...


SWEET! I never knew how to make that! :rofl:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I've never read a woman saying this. If a woman feels this way she need to just speak for herself....
> Act? what would a woman act to pretend enjoying sex. Really? Geez...


It was a facetious nod to the epic, bizarre, absurd "all women fake it" TAM thread, where a couple of TAM women claimed that not only do women fake it, all women fake it, all women on TAM who said they don't fake it are liars, all men on TAM are idiots whose wives are lying to them, and that any outward, physical sign of an orgasm, like screaming, is a woman performing an act to make the man feel better about his skills.

No, I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## TamedVixen (Dec 6, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Women scream during orgasms?
> 
> Some TAM women have taught me that a "screaming orgasm" is a myth that women perpetuate for the sake of making men feel better, and is really just about acting like you're much more turned on than you really are.
> 
> Perhaps you're chasing a unicorn?


I scream very loudly when I have an orgasm. No unicorns in our bed! :smthumbup:

What gives me an orgasm might not be fun for another woman.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> *Screaming Orgasm*
> 
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce Amaretto
> ...


That sounds yummy! Might knock down some inhibitions and lead to an actual screaming orgasm, too...


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> *Screaming Orgasm*
> 
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce Amaretto
> ...


I just mixed one up and drank it I didn't know it was instantanious. OH MY F-ING GOD!


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

ReallyRandy said:


> Different approaches work for different people. I think the most intense orgasms for my wife is when she is tied and bound to the bed. A gag and blindfold helps with the intensity. Have your husband bind you to the bed in whatever way possible. I suggest using old hose, rope, silk ties or trousers. Have him take his time and tease you on the way with oral and his hands. Then have him take a Hitachi Majic wand to your body moving slowly to the clitoris . When you start to come he must not stop but instead persist in giving you multiple orgasms. I gain such satisfaction in seeing my wife writher in pleasure and her sounds and convulsions are such a turn on for me that our following sex is really great. Good luck and enjoy.


Hey thanks reallyrandy. I'd like to be tied and bound to the bed and now I've read enough about that Hitachi Wand to maybe ask for one for the holidays, but first i'd like my husband to know what to do once he gets there and not "lick like an eraser."



cub!chy said:


> You are entitled to the screaming orgasm, why not, you deserve it, but only if you communicate it. I had been with maybe 10 girls before my wife and I quickly learned that I knew nothing. The male perspective on love making is a fallacy, so after she communicated to me, it took me an awhile to get it, but I got it. First, he will not know how to do it, if you don’t know what you want, you can’t teach him. The first step is to sit down with him and have a heart to heart and let him know gently that he sucks as others have noted. Then masturbate in front of him and show him exactly what you want and how to touch you. He will love it and get a visual, men need this, and we don’t have vaginas or citreous. Now for the screaming orgasm, here is my wife’s version, it could work for you. Start with a very sensual massage, running fingers on your back, barley touching your skin and kissing the back and front areas, no genetilia. Then on the hair, legs and slowly, when she begins to moan or ask for it begin touching the breasts and vaginal area, but outside. Do this for a while and then kiss her but cheeks and slowly begin kissing the virginal area and finally gently licking the surface of vagina, and then move up the body, breasts, neck and then back down. Usually at this point she wants me bad, but the male doesn’t relent, hold her back and begin licking the clit and up down vagina. Depending on mood and I will lick outer part of anus, she loves it and then go even slower on her clit. My wife will close her legs when she is ready to cum and squeeze, so I will lick or using finger slide up and down her clit gently depending on mood and then for the ultimate orgasm, I will go under pillow without her knowing and put lube on my middle finger on other hand. I will then slide the middle finger under her huge ass, (love it) and slide it into her anus, she will go nuts, crazy and begin talking dirty and out of control, she can wake the kids this way. She will beg me not to stop and if I slow down, I can drag this out for another few minutes, I then slowly move my middle finger slowly side to side and then apply a little more pressure on her clit; she explodes with your screaming orgasm. It can be done, I ask her to rate all her orgasms so that I know what she likes, the highest I ever got was a 12. Anything above 10 is screaming and with anal stimulation it’s always 10-12, only got to 12 once so far. Communicate to him and get on ratting system, I love to know how satisfied my wife is.


cub!chy!!! *OMG THAT SOUNDS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!! *(pant pant!)



KendalMintcake said:


> It is easy for guys to feel like losers if you are not patient and take it all less seriously - good luck to you and your clitoris!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*HAH!*

Thanks all so much. I made a huge major step yesterday (was thinking of starting another thread to track my progress). AFter reading here a few months and posting my very first question about being interested in sex, but it's boring, and wanting tips for a screaming orgasm, and after thinking for weeks about all the ways to broach the subject with my husband, and getting the confidence here that it is my responsibility to help my husband please me more, I finally took the first step.

I read another post here where someone said to send your husband a letter. I initially thought communicating in that way was lame. After all, we're very good communicators with each other (except for sex) and thought it was a cop-out. But I wasn't doing it and not having the conversation. I didn't know when - before sex, during sex, at a bar? I re-wrote the conversation dozens of times in my mind.

Then 2 days ago, before work, pretty spontaneously for me, I gave my husband a BJ. I never heard him moan and groan so much. He didn't scream (kids in the house), but it seemed like a screaming orgasm to me. When he got home from work, he told me how amazing it was and "did I read that in a book somewhere?" He knows that a few months ago I read a book on how to give a better BJ.

That's when I thought, I read a book, now I want you to read a book and I'm going to say something.

So yesterday, I wrote and re-wrote and finally sent an email that told him that I want us to read "She Comes First", ..the reviews are awesome, - “…detailing dozens of tried-and-true techniques” and that I saw this book when I bought the book "how to give the best BJ."

I wasn't sure what reaction I'd get. Ignore it. Laugh at it. Be insulted by it.

But when he got home he said he got the email and did I buy the book yet? (we have kindles). So I quickly bought the book and much to my huge surprise, he started reading it!

I am so excited! I started reading it, too, and though a little wordy at first (only 10% done), it seems awesome. I like how it really focuses on the woman, and how she should orgasm first, and lots of information about the clitoris.

I may be overly excited here - we'll see how it translates into action, but I almost feel relieved. Who knows, I soon may discover a screaming orgasm!!! I'll keep you posted.

Thanks all.


----------

